# Walk option?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I was reading and i came across (it might have been a Shimano i am not sure) the walk mode, from memory there was 4km/h mentioned. What is it for? Thanks.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

When the trail gets way too steep, or too chunky that its not rideable uphill anymore.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Go to Google and type in "ebike walk mode". I never heard of this until I typed in that phrase.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Walk mode is awesome. The only problem is that it works by turning the cranks, and you have to be careful not to bang your shin on the pedal. 

Sure beats hoisting a 50lb bike over steep, slippery, rocks and roots.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

This walk mode stuff got me thinking about my hub drive and its throttle. I have walk mode and I didn't even realize it! Because with a throttle, if you are already going 5-15 mph, a slight twist of the throttle doesn't do anything, and then there (at least with my setup) is a power surge to the peak, and it feels all or nothing. But when you are pushing the bike up a steep hill, that small throttle twist of 50-100W is there, and it does help you a lot. I used to push almost 60 lbs of bike up the hill if I couldn't ride it. Now, as long as there are no gulleys or huge ruts, I'm running up the hill chasing the bike lol. I actually make it up the steep section faster than if I didn't even have the bike and was hiking with a small pack, can you believe that? So with a throttle I have run mode, or jog mode. Thank you for the walk mode idea! I can now conquer almost any mountain in less time with a feathering of the throttle. Guess hub drives are not inferior in every respect after all.

I'll post some videos of a front hub drive climbing gnarly sections later, first had to reorganize my chest camera straps (wife actually showed me how to do that, I guess she owned a Go-Pro a long time ago before we met).


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

richj8990 said:


> This walk mode stuff got me thinking about my hub drive and its throttle. I have walk mode and I didn't even realize it! Because with a throttle, if you are already going 5-15 mph, a slight twist of the throttle doesn't do anything, and then there (at least with my setup) is a power surge to the peak, and it feels all or nothing. But when you are pushing the bike up a steep hill, that small throttle twist of 50-100W is there, and it does help you a lot. I used to push almost 60 lbs of bike up the hill if I couldn't ride it. Now, as long as there are no gulleys or huge ruts, I'm running up the hill chasing the bike lol. I actually make it up the steep section faster than if I didn't even have the bike and was hiking with a small pack, can you believe that? So with a throttle I have run mode, or jog mode. Thank you for the walk mode idea! I can now conquer almost any mountain in less time with a feathering of the throttle. Guess hub drives are not inferior in every respect after all.
> 
> I'll post some videos of a front hub drive climbing gnarly sections later, first had to reorganize my chest camera straps (wife actually showed me how to do that, I guess she owned a Go-Pro a long time ago before we met).


I am glad you enjoy your setup. Climbing is my fun so i switched my cassette from 11-36 to 11-42. It looks like with my yamaha system i will put it in the lowest assist mode the few times i need to walk my HT Ebike. I bought it a bit before Xmas 1/2 price, it was an unsold. Our fat season is ending so soon i will discover what it is good at but allready from a few rides i am pretty sure i will enjoy it.


----------

